# found baby pigeon about 20 days old --- what to feed it?



## BlackxLilies (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi!

Sorry about the quick question here, I'm on my lunch break and don't have much time to search for the answer, I'd be really grateful if anyone could reply though 

I work at a vet hospital and my boss found a baby pigeon, about 20 days old or so. He wants to send it off to a shelter but since he/she is a 'feral' pigeon I'm afraid it might be put to sleep or something. I'm not sure if it's drinking or eating on it's own, we offered water and cooked rice and it pooped on it  I came home for a quick lunch break and will be taking some of my cockatiel's food mix back with me to see if he eats that. Should it be hand feed or is it old enough to be eating on it's own? What's the best things to feed it?

thanks!

quick phone pick, isn't it cute? lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Any bird feed will do for him...Cockatiels food is not going to fill him up...If you are closer to any pet store they shud tell you what's the best feed that you can give to the bird...He looks healthy to me but of course he is hungry by now...You can also give him some peanuts for now...he is adorable in there...At that age I think he can peck on his own...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is an iffy age as far as self feeding.........more than likely, he was somewhere where his parents were still feeding him and really doesn't know HOW to eat by hisself...however, I would think with just a tiny bit of coaxing, you can get this baby self eating in no time. Bird seed of course is best and your cockatiel food will do for now. 
It depends on where you are as to whether you can FIND someone to take him and WHAT they will do with him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you will put down some seeds, and "peck" at them with your fingers, he just might get the idea. YOu might have to pop a few in his mouth so that he knows it IS food.........no telling what the parents have been feeding him. It's possible he's never seen or had a seed before. Offer some water and gently dip his beak in it.......once he takes a drink, then you're good to go.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> If you will put down some seeds, and "peck" at them with your fingers, he just might get the idea. YOu might have to pop a few in his mouth so that he knows it IS food.........no telling what the parents have been feeding him. It's possible he's never seen or had a seed before. Offer some water and gently dip his beak in it.......once he takes a drink, then you're good to go.


You can also pop defrosted corn and peas in the back of his mouth to get some nourishment in him.... probably 25-30 pieces per feeding. I agree with everyone else that he is at an age where he can eat on his own but it's doubtful that he knows how to do so.
Your also probably right in your thinking that most shelters will euthanize him so don't let that happen. Pigeons are spectacular birds and well worthy of investing some time so he can enjoy his life.
Where are you located just in case we have someone near by that can help out?


----------



## BlackxLilies (Jan 2, 2009)

I was so worried 'cause I hadn't seen him eating or drinking, but he started eating the seed mix I offered him when I went back to work, I will try the peas/corn thing too just in case he's not eating enough  

The shelter in the area I work in is pretty euthanasia happy, I really don't want to send him to a shelter if I can help it. I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, so he will be staying at work where the other techs can keep and eye on him. I'm also contacting Mickaboo rescue and crossing my fingers they can take it in. If anyone here wants to take over on the fostering or adopt him, let me know! lol I don't have space to house an adult pigeon. I live in the SF bay area 

Another question for you guys: Is it possible to tell what sex the baby is? I keep calling it a 'him' but I really don't know what it is lol

Thanks for the advise everybody!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can also soak puppy chow and push to the back of the throat allowing the
baby to swallow on its' own. If you need to hand feed, some beginners go
with the bird burrito trick which is to wrap the bird in a towel so that just the 
head sticks out and then commence w/the feeding.

Personally, I'd leave seed out for the bird and fill in with some hand feeding
until I was certain that the bird was eating on its' own which you can
verify by feeling the crop. Sometimes they are such messy eaters that there
will be food everywhere....just want to make sure that it's also in the crop, lol.

They are actually alot of fun, I'm sure you'll enjoy the experience.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BlackxLilies said:


> I was so worried 'cause I hadn't seen him eating or drinking, but he started eating the seed mix I offered him when I went back to work, I will try the peas/corn thing too just in case he's not eating enough
> 
> The shelter in the area I work in is pretty euthanasia happy, I really don't want to send him to a shelter if I can help it. I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, so he will be staying at work where the other techs can keep and eye on him. I'm also contacting Mickaboo rescue and crossing my fingers they can take it in. If anyone here wants to take over on the fostering or adopt him, let me know! lol I don't have space to house an adult pigeon. I live in the SF bay area
> 
> ...




Actually, I sent you a pm....

fp


----------

